# New Flowering Setup.



## Brian Fleury (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is what I am thinking.  I ordered a King 1500W LED, they seem to be popular here.  I am looking at a 4'x4' tent with 6" filter/fan with speed controller.  I am a little confused about the intake air.  Do I need a blower?  How is intake light proofed?  If an intake fan is used shouldn't the CFM of air be approx. the same as the exhaust?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2018)

I use 6" also and use elbows for light proofing. No blower necessary, you want negative pressure inside tent. Helps with odor.


----------



## dark_horse_ (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey guys I been outta the loop for a couple years Are leds the way to go now? I used a HPS back then I remember People using Leds but they put out less lumens compared to a HPS/ MH Like i said I been way out the loop ✌


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2018)

I run a 1500 King LED and a 1200 King LED in my 4x4x6.5 flowering tent. You can probably get away with just a 1500 but not if you are doing more than 2 or 3 plants tops. Fan is set up to pull air from the tent thus getting negative pressure in the tent. Air is vented outside and my grow room is always odor free without a carbon filter needed.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2018)

dark_horse_ said:


> Hey guys I been outta the loop for a couple years Are leds the way to go now? I used a HPS back then I remember People using Leds but they put out less lumens compared to a HPS/ MH Like i said I been way out the loop ✌



IMO yes LED is the way to go. Prices have dropped quite a bit. A 1500 King LED is like 150 bucks with free 2 day shipping on Amazon.


----------



## dark_horse_ (Nov 2, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> IMO yes LED is the way to go. Prices have dropped quite a bit. A 1500 King LED is like 150 bucks with free 2 day shipping on Amazon.


Awesome gonna check them out also what kinda fan do you use and do you use a carbon filter or anything ? Wondering cause Odor is a big concern for my grow Thanks


----------



## Keef (Nov 2, 2018)

DH - Different varieties make different smells !-- Stay away from Skunk and even some Desiel can smell strongly !-- Listen to these people !-- They hunt us down here so be careful !-- Hoping things change soon !-- I been growing under prohibition 24/7/356 for 5 years -- I got 2 rules for growing under the jack boot of prohibition !-- Rule 1 -- Don't get caught!-- Rule #2 -- Any questions ?-- Refer to rule #1 !-- I'm moving and got to set back up !-- Keep your head down !- Remember that most bust happen because someone talked so keep it to yourself !


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2018)

dark_horse_ said:


> Awesome gonna check them out also what kinda fan do you use and do you use a carbon filter or anything ? Wondering cause Odor is a big concern for my grow Thanks



I have one of these for each tent, minus the controller.   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KMPN0K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I am able to vent out of my 2nd floor window so I don't use a carbon filter. 

This is the KIng 1500 that I have>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZ8C34S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I also have a 1200 King as well.


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2018)

I run the same fan but with a carbon filter.  Never had a smell except when drying/curing 'cause that happened in a different area. I vented into the attic


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2018)

carbon filter is a must if you need to keep your grow to yourself. also, make sure the hoses between the filter and the fan do not have pinholes. my yard was stinky during one of my grows and i couldn't figure out why. even bought a new carbon filter. then when i was taking my tent down i happened to look into the hose running between the filter and fan and it was like a sieve. i think it was old kinda like me.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Nov 6, 2018)

I would like to ask you a question here, have you guys used the product mars-hydro reflector?how good, because I want to buy two more lights on Black Friday


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2018)

SmokeRich211 said:


> I would like to ask you a question here, have you guys used the product mars-hydro reflector?how good, because I want to buy two more lights on Black Friday




I have this one right here>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XBYHOTC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It worked okay but my King LED 1500 is almost half the price and outperforms it imo.

King LED 1500>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZ8C34S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Devile (Nov 12, 2018)

Mars Hydro told me Mars use 5w chips, draw power is about 2.2W. When I saw King led, it says 10W chips, but I did not see draw power of King led, very confused now.


----------



## R1ch (Nov 20, 2018)

Which kind of marihuana is easier to grow and suitable for Novices？


----------



## samarta (Nov 22, 2018)

Like Keef said about stealth!!  I also lie even to my friends about being out when I'm not!!  IMO if you are flush all the time and not wealthy, then it is obvious you grow!!!


----------

